# Reducing mats on ears?



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Any tips? Any products to put on the hair to keep it from matting or at least slow it down?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Every day I comb Scout & Truffles ears twice a day because little mats develop at the base of their ears. The groomer gave me Pure Paws Hydrating Mist to use before brushing and combing. I like it because it makes it easier to brush and comb through mats. It does not leave any residue on their coats. This one has worked best for us.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you so much! I may have to add another combing session.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I keep a CC face and feet comb on a table in front of the sofa so it is quick access when I am watching tv. It's all about the combing


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ha, that is often when i use it also. For awhile I tried to function with just the buttercomb but I finally bought the face and feet.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Heather Glen said:


> Every day I comb Scout & Truffles ears twice a day because little mats develop at the base of their ears. The groomer gave me Pure Paws Hydrating Mist to use before brushing and combing. I like it because it makes it easier to brush and comb through mats. It does not leave any residue on their coats. This one has worked best for us.


I have just been doing it dry... I know you are not supposed to but we often groom him on the couch ( he is not in full coat) and I don't want to spray anything on it. However if I should be, I have Chris Christensen ice on ice. I wonder if the ingredients are actually the same as in the pure paws, it looks to have dimethicone, a silicon type thing? Can't find CC ingredients.

Anyway I would buy pure paws if it would help... but if ice on ice is really similar maybe I should just be using it more. As it is I only use it after a bath for blow drying, and it does leave such a scary slick on the tile floors.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a sample of the ice on ice so I have been using it. I am going to look into the pure paws too. Someone told me they use argan oil on their yorkie. I have used that a couple of times right after the bath. I wonder too about that hydrating butter - Warren London? I might try that as well! 

I wasnt combing twice a day so maybe that is the secret too.

It's hard to stay on top of my hav's coat. He is always playing with our other dog, rolling around and then there is that we sometimes let them finish off the container of almond butter...


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

SJ1998 said:


> I have a sample of the ice on ice so I have been using it. I am going to look into the pure paws too. Someone told me they use argan oil on their yorkie. I have used that a couple of times right after the bath. I wonder too about that hydrating butter - Warren London? I might try that as well!
> 
> I wasnt combing twice a day so maybe that is the secret too.
> 
> It's hard to stay on top of my hav's coat. He is always playing with our other dog, rolling around and then there is that we sometimes let them finish off the container of almond butter...


The Warren London hydrating butter is great for removing mats and it smells so good too.


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

I was reading on the Facebook Hav page that a lot of people have had success with Cowboy magic. It's really for horses, but apparently safe for dogs and there are a lot of positive reviews on Amazon about it. He's the link Amazon.com: Cowboy Magic Grooming Detangler and Shine: Pet Supplies

I ordered it, so I'll let you know how it works once I try it. I have to second the part about using CC combs. My two were getting mats on their ears, neck (from collar) and paws. I finally broke down and bought the butter comb and the face/feet comb. I LOVE them. I comb them most days while they're sitting on my lap and my mats issues have pretty much stopped.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I first used Ice on Ice and still really like it. The groomer tried to find something light that I could use on Scout without any residue daily. Pure Paws H20 Hydrating Mist just seems to be the best for Scout. He has a lot of coat! Truffles is full coated, silky and only needs a light spray. Both products have that slick feel, especially Ice on Ice. I will order the Warren London hydrating butter and give it a try on Scout.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Just wanted to chime in and say I love the 
Warren London hydrating butter I rub it in after Darlas bath doesn't take much and I massage it in really well and the smell is divine! Another huge rave for the Pure Paws line love the shampoo and conditioner! I have the Ice on Ice too it works ok for Darla, but for those nasty mats I swear y'all will thank me but Its a detangler for human hair LOL its called Knot Today OMG its amazing, I got it at Target and a lil goes a long way...I usually apply that and saturate her mat then gently comb it out and it literally slides out trust me yalll will thank me later LOL! Of course I have to bathe her after but give it a try really does work!! I read about that product from a maltese owner her pup is in full coat and she said you won't regret it so I bought it last week tried it OMG really works!!

Take Care

Nic & Darla


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Is it the Knot Today leave-in conditioner? I want to make sure I buy the right one!


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Wags Mom hey its is a leave in conditioner/detangler but for me I felt it left a sticky residue on Darla(maybe because I saturated her mat in her pit) but I did bathe her after and OMG she is so soft and tangle free.. I just looked at the bottle its called KINKY CURLY KNOT TODAY LOL what a great name huh? I got it at target in the shampoo/conditioner aisle but found it on an encap paid like 11.99 on sale I think..You will love it trust me I know I have so far. Plus good excuse to go in Target ha!!

Nic let me know what you think?


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the tip! Bought online at Target for $11.99 with free shipping during the holidays. It is five dollars higher on Amazon and all other vendors I checked.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

YAY Gosh what a great deal! That was smart I can't wait to hear if you like it as much as I do! Your Hav is beautiful look at her coat wow!!! Im still working on the top knot still we work day to day on it! My lil monkey still has to be enticed with baby food urghh to be still so I can brush/comg her lil face beard and her knot poop girl lol

Let me know what you think? 

Nic & Darla


----------

